# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Hợp kim nhôm cứng để làm khung máy CNC?

## Gamo

Hello các bác,

Ngoài nhôm định hình, nếu mình có nhu cầu dùng nhôm tấm đã trui cứng thì mua ở đâu hả các bác?

Anod hóa bề mặt của nhôm thường thì chắc chì giải quyết được cứng hóa các lỗ taro chứ đâu có giải quyết độ dẻo thành cứng được?

----------


## Nam CNC

anot bề mặt chủ yếu bảo vệ bề mặt thôi chứ đặc tính của nó có thay đổi gì đâu . Một số nhôm định hình thì hàng japan hay korea có thể là nhôm 6xxx , mà nhiều khi cũng nhôm serie 5 thôi , còn china nhập thì chắc toàn 5xxx thì như thế mới có giá thành dễ chịu được , mà Gà mờ mày cần nhốm cứng làm gì ? nếu chịu chơi thì mua nhôm 7005 luôn đi , mà mấy lần có hỏi anh em quen biết thì HCM có chổ bán nhôm 7005 nhưng chưa biết chính xác chổ bán .... sẵn đây ai biết cho em cái thông tin về nó nhé.

       Nhiều lần mua nhôm 6061 của Kiến Trung nhưng chỉ là 6061 Trung Quốc thôi , bề mặt phay ra bóng đẹp nhưng độ cứng không ngon , hồi trước mua chổ khác đến 160K/1kg nhưng 6061 swiss , cắt ra bề mặt chỉ mờ mờ mặc dù phẳng chuẩn nhưng không bóng đẹp bằng TQ nhưng độ cứng thì ok lắm, thậm chí taro khỏi cần nhớt  , bởi vậy giá rẻ thì không ngon lắm, nhưng ai cần hình thức thì 6061 TQ đạt chuẩn.

----------

Gamo, thangbkc4

----------


## Gamo

Ủa Kiến Trung là ai hả ku?

Hôm trước hỏi mày á, tao thay con trượt hộp cũ của tao bằng 1 con mới, nhưng nó nặng quá, thêm dàn sắt đỡ nó cũng phải 40kg nữa nên đang tính làm metallurgy tại gia. Già cả ốm yếu, vác nặng đau lưng lắm  :Wink: 

À, mà làm sao biết nhôm nào là 5xxx, nhôm nào 6xxx?

----------


## terminaterx300

đã từng nghe tới việc trui cứng nhôm với titan nhưng ko rõ lém tốt nhất là mua nhôm cứng luôn đi, cỡ T651 hoặc 7075 nếu có dk  :Big Grin: 

tấm này hàng Nga T651, gia công cực đã 

hãng KUMW

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Eh cha Nam mập , tui muốn biết chổ bán luôn chứ đừng có mà khoe.

----------


## Gamo

Mà làm sao phân biệt được nhôm nào với nhôm nào hả mấy cha Nam vừa mập vừa ốm kia?

----------


## Nam CNC

tin vào thằng bán chứ biết sao bây giờ , còn không đem 2 miếng nhôm mẫu ra , 1 miếng 5 , 1 miếng 6 , rồi đập vào cạnh với nhau , thằng nào móp là thằng đó mềm hơn thằng không móp thì đánh giá , nếu so với 6nó móp thì nhôm 5 , nếu nhôm 6 mà móp thì là nhôm 7 , cả 2 thằng đều móp thì 2 thằng bèo như nhau thì cùng serie heheheh , kiều thử cùi bắp này mấy cha bán hàng thử vậy đó.

----------

Gamo, zentic

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, để tao mua xong đem qua cái máy của mày, đập vào mà máy mày móp thì nhôm 7xx, 2 thằng cùng móp thì là 6xxx & nhôm tau móp thì là 5xx?  :Smile: )

----------

ít nói

----------


## Mr.L

CHÒI ...lỡ mất công qua nhà  thì mang ...kiếm ra dập thử đi .Kiếm ai mẻ trước thì ....coi chừng made in chị na hé !

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, để tao mua xong đem qua cái máy của mày, đập vào mà máy mày móp thì nhôm 7xx, 2 thằng cùng móp thì là 6xxx & nhôm tau móp thì là 5xx? )


hehe, cũng ko chắc ah, 60xx xịn thí dập móp được 60xx dỏm, nhưng nó vẫn là 60xx ko két nó là 70xx dược ah  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Xước con máy kiếm cơm của lão Nam lão ấy lấy kiếm cắt ... á  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

máy em toàn sắt thì xước chổ nào Gà Mờ ???? không lẽ mày mua được nhôm vũ trụ luôn à ? tao cũng muốn nhìn nhôm dura một lần cho biết.

----------


## Tuấn

> máy em toàn sắt thì xước chổ nào Gà Mờ ???? không lẽ mày mua được nhôm vũ trụ luôn à ? tao cũng muốn nhìn nhôm dura một lần cho biết.


Dura bên Thyssenkrupp hình như có bác ạ, hôm vào kho thấy nhiều lém, để em hỏi giá phát, biết đâu vớ được lô dura hết date thì ngon  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Hỏi đi bác, có gì em với bác mua  :Smile: 

Còn hàng nhôm trong Dương Bá Trạc là loại giề ta?

----------


## Nam CNC

nhôm trong Dương Bá Trạc thì tấm làm thân máy hay chi tiết máy thì 6xxx còn nhôm hình thì em nghĩ toàn nhôm 5xxx ,rã từ mấy cái bàn chân máy thì lấy đâu ra nhôm 6xxx , nhưng được 1 cái thẳng , có rãnh bắt ốc hết nên anh em mới khoái , thỉnh thoảng mới có 1 số ít cây dùng trong thân máy thì mới đúng nhôm 6xxx.

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhcos

Có bác nào biết nhôm 7075-T6 giá bao nhiêu một kg không vậy?
Mà hình như nó chỉ có loại dày 10mm trở lên thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ông vào Thyssenkrupp hỏi giá đi, tôi với ông hùn mua nếu cần

----------


## anhcos

Giá ở đó 195 kđ/kg bớ ông Gamo, có bán lẻ theo kg luôn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Giá ở đó 195 kđ/kg bớ ông Gamo, có bán lẻ theo kg luôn.


cụ đang nói về chỗ này Thyssenkrupp?

----------


## anhcos

> cụ đang nói về chỗ này Thyssenkrupp?


Uh, chỗ Thyssenkrupp đó, mấy bác vào trang chủ của nó lấy sdt mà gọi.

Giá 7075 này trên mạng giá từ 165 cho đến 220, chắc tùy theo độ cứng và nhà sản xuất.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

quan trọng có cắt theo kích thước và đưa về VN không mấy cha ?

----------


## ahdvip

> quan trọng có cắt theo kích thước và đưa về VN không mấy cha ?


Thằng này ở Việt Nam mà đại ca.

----------


## Nam CNC

khu nào vậy Đức ???

----------


## ahdvip

> khu nào vậy Đức ???


Anh seach cái tên nó là ra công ty ở Việt Nam à, lúc chiều em tìm qua thì thấy bắc trung nam đều có đại diện.

cập nhật cái link: http://www.tkmvietnam.com.vn/Desktop..._Hop_Kim_Nhom/

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## anhcos

Giá 195k/kg kia là nó đã tính thêm tiền cắt nhỏ ra cho mình rồi đó Nam, cty nó nằm ở Q.Tân Phú.
Tên cty đọc khó nhớ bà cố luôn.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## cnc300

Mình có quen Anh bạn , Cty trong khu công nghiệp tân Bình chuyên nhập xuất nhôm.  Nhôm seri 5 và 6 thấy đống số má rõ ràng.màu sắc củng khác biệt rõ. ( Không biết có seri 7 ko vì không đụng chuyện nên không hỏi). Nếu Anh em có nhu cầu mình sẽ aloo và  cắt theo kích thước của các bạn. Giá chưa rõ nhưng chắc sẽ rẽ hơn bên ngoài. Có Số lượng cho Anh em chế máy chơi, ngâm cứu . Thấy có xuất số lượng đi tỉnh nhưng không biết lẽ thì chi phí như thế nào... Các bạn ở xa Cần thì Liên hệ mình sẽ alo. Ít nhiều gì củng được nhưng đừng ít quá mắc công và mất phí Vận chuyển. 

Xưỡng mình bên tân phú. Sdt 0902936778.  Các bạn Cần cứ call thoải mái nhưng chỉ trong giờ hành Chánh nha.

Ah Còn món vitme to chuyên cho máy Kim loại công nghiệp  thì cái này Cần  mình Ship  OK luôn cho các bạn hư hỏng vitme máy công nghiệp.. Loại to và rất to. Nhỏ lâu lâu vẩn có 1 ít
Giá thì tính kg. Chắc chắn giá tốt cho các bạn. Chỉ ngán đi Ship thôi.
Số tk vcb hcm 007100 2037890. Đoàn Minh trung.

Anh Namcnc hay Anh gamo Cần thì nói trung hổ trợ mấy món này tới luôn ah. Ah quên Ku Linh nhatson, Đức   nếu có Cần nói a nha.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, katerman, nhatson, thangbkc4

----------


## anhcos

> Mình có quen Anh bạn , Cty trong khu công nghiệp tân Bình chuyên nhập xuất nhôm.  Nhôm seri 5 và 6 thấy đống số má rõ ràng.màu sắc củng khác biệt rõ. ( Không biết có seri 7 ko vì không đụng chuyện nên không hỏi). Nếu Anh em có nhu cầu mình sẽ aloo và  cắt theo kích thước của các bạn. Giá chưa rõ nhưng chắc sẽ rẽ hơn bên ngoài. Có Số lượng cho Anh em chế máy chơi, ngâm cứu . Thấy có xuất số lượng đi tỉnh nhưng không biết lẽ thì chi phí như thế nào... Các bạn ở xa Cần thì Liên hệ mình sẽ alo. Ít nhiều gì củng được nhưng đừng ít quá mắc công và mất phí Vận chuyển. 
> 
> Xưỡng mình bên tân phú. Sdt 0902936778.  Các bạn Cần cứ call thoải mái nhưng chỉ trong giờ hành Chánh nha.
> 
> Ah Còn món vitme to chuyên cho máy Kim loại công nghiệp  thì cái này Cần  mình Ship  OK luôn cho các bạn hư hỏng vitme máy công nghiệp.. Loại to và rất to. Nhỏ lâu lâu vẩn có 1 ít
> Giá thì tính kg. Chắc chắn giá tốt cho các bạn. Chỉ ngán đi Ship thôi.
> Số tk vcb hcm 007100 2037890. Đoàn Minh trung.
> 
> Anh Namcnc hay Anh gamo Cần thì nói trung hổ trợ mấy món này tới luôn ah. Ah quên Ku Linh nhatson, Đức   nếu có Cần nói a nha.


Mình cần nhôm 7075 dày 7mm, mỗi lần chỉ mua nguyên 1 tấm thôi, chỗ bác có bán không?

----------

cnc300

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, đúng là buốn ngủ gặp chiếu manh, để có gì gọi ĐT ông  :Big Grin:

----------

cnc300

----------


## katerman

Em có ông anh mở xưởng gia công cơ khí ở Binh Dương, có thấy nhập nhôm 7075 của công ty Nhật đóng trên địa bàn về( hình như 1 ngày có 1 chuyến xe giao hàng), em không biết giá, nhưng thấy nó cứng, đập thử cạnh của nó với nhôm khác là biết ngay, nó còn nguyên còn nhôm thấp hơn móp thấy rõ, kể cả đã anod.

----------

cnc300

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, còn về độ dẻo thì sao hả các cụ? Sợ làm CNC bằng nhôm lực kéo làm cho khung biến dạng?

----------

cnc300

----------


## hoangminh_ltty

Cái này bác ra Tạ Uyên hay Hà Tôn Quyền nếu ở Tp.Hcm nhé

----------


## legiao

mình hay mua nhôm 6061 ở tạ uyên về gia công củng có thấy nhôm tấm 7075 mà mấy bác có chử in mặt nhôm,ở đây cắt theo nhu cầu luôn
http://www.anphatgia.com/

----------

Gamo

----------

